# Reliable alignment shop



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Who's a reliable alignment shop in the Tooele/ Salt Lake area?


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

If you're up for a drive, go talk to Brady at the Big O in Cottonwood Heights. I laughed when it was recommended I go to a Big O for alignment on my truck, but he was the only one who actually listened to me and set my truck the way I wanted it. Drives perfect now, and he's very knowledgeable. 

As far as your truck, I assume it's getting up there in miles? Start with checking the track bar (have someone turn the wheel while you watch the bar at both ends for slop/play. Check your tires for age/wear/defects etc. Check all tie rods and other components. Too often people are quick to throw parts at it that serve as a band-aid without actually solving the problem.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I just had new tires put on it. So I need an alignment anyway. I thought it would be a good time to have all the parts on the front end looked at before an alignment is done. That death wobble thing that happened a couple weeks ago was a pretty scary deal. Stuff in my cup holder ended up in the back seat.:shock:


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

If your willing to drive, Sid's in Springville is the best I've heard of. Our mechanic in Lindon would take all the work trucks there even though it was a 20 mile drive each way.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have had good luck with Big O in Tooele. They have worked on several of my vehicles, including the lift kit install on my truck, ball joints and alignment. They have replaced tie rods on my car as well.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

Alignment Specialists on 2100 so in SLC. They've done fantastic work for me. I had them fix the death wobble on my Dodge Ram. They've also aligned boat trailers and heavy duty trucks for me. The guy that runs the shop is an hunter too. Been using them for over 20 years and have felt like I was treated honestly and fair every time. The repair on the death wobble was about 40% of what the dealer wanted to fix it.


----------

